# hunting from a tree stand vs. ground blind



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I've shot serveral deer from a tree stand but have actually never target practiced from an elevated stand. My question is what is the difference between shooting from the ground and a 15 foot stand. In general terms does the arrow rise and shoot higher from an elevated stand vs. a ground blind?


----------



## RedInfected (Jan 14, 2010)

i hunt from a ground blind and an 8 foot tree stand and theres no difference , idk about 15 foot , im curious too.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I can't prove it with physics or math, but my mind tells me the horizontal distance to target is what matters as far as arrow drop. But, as angle changes to your target (up in tree or whatever) the target size vertically diminishes. As an example it is impossible to make a double lung shot from straight above an animal.


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

*It's very simple*

Look, I had the same problem and solved it like this. If you can, get on your roof and begin shooting your target. Take a shot and then step back a couple steps. Repeat this till you are at the peak of the roof. On most houses, roof peaks are at least 15 foot. This will tell what your bow is doing at these heights and eliminate the guess work. My bow shoots a little higher but not enough to matter and I shoot a Mathews Switchback XT. Good luck and good hunting.


----------



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

Agree with Whitebassfisher...It is only the horizontal distance that matters. I always set yardage markers from the base of the stand. However, I typically hunt out of a 14 ft tripod and learned the hard way to look at the angle of the error while passing through the target. The first doe I shot from this stand was at 10 yards. I watched the arrow hit exactly where I was aiming, but it came out too low and missed vital organs. So to sum it up, your aim will still be true at the horizontal distance, but you might have to adjust where you aim on your target (maybe aim a little high, depending on the distance)


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, the basic principal is a right triangle. The Pythagorean Theorem is the equation and the Hypotenuse is the distance from the elevated point to the target and is calculated as follows.

Let's say that the target from the base of a tree is 60 feet away. And then you place a ladder stand up the tree to 15 feet high. The distance to the target is now longer and would be 60 feet squared + 15 feet squared = X feet squared. Then solve for X and it will give you almost 62 feet. Now this isn't that much longer, but one must also consider the horizontal distance from the ground b/c of gravity.

Check out this link.

http://www.bowhunter-ed.com/mi/course/ch6_elevated_stands.htm


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

One more thing. No matter what, practice from the height you will be shooting at is a must!!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

If you hit high its because your not bending at the waist and I'm not talking an inch, if you don't bend you will miss 6-8" or more...WW


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

:spineyes:...


wet dreams said:


> If you hit high its because your not bending at the waist and I'm not talking an inch, if you don't bend you will miss 6-8" or more...WW


----------



## Hoggin' it (Oct 27, 2006)

I bow hunt from a 12 foot tri pod and dont worry much about the angle, I pick a spot on the opposite side of the animal, where I want the arrow to come out and that is where I aim.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I think the guys above are absolutely right....it is the horizontal distance, and you do have to bend at the waist, and you should practice from the height you will be shooting if at all possible. These are all great points.

I would also add that hunters tend to hit high or miss over the animal...even when they know these things. I can't really explain it, but I have seen it a bunch of times. I have to force my self to shoot low. Not that I want to hit low..as Hoggin it is right, it is about the wound track through that animal....I have to aim low to hit where I want it to.

This is worse for us traditional shooters with no sight pins to help us.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> :spineyes:...


Don't understand your meaning in the smiley...
I can't get away with only being 12-15' up, I will go atleast 18-25' and it changes the angle alot more than 12-15' making it almost impossible to dbl lung a deer unless its at 25+yrds. You don't bend at the waist your gonna put one thru the holler spot, spine shoot or miss depending on the distance and that my friend is a fact....WW


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I tend to credit many of the high hits or high misses due to the deer crouching at the sound. They are extremely fast!!! They don't necessarily jump and run, but they darn sure crouch to be ready to. MANY times I have seen deer do this just because an acorn fell. If a deer is already standing up, it must crouch or bend legs and lower body before it can jump or run. You can not jump if you are standing flat footed and legs straight. The greater the distance to the target, the more time the deer has to move; 20 yards max for me due to this fact. The aiming point must be changed due to an elevated angle. I imagine a vollyball or something slightly smaller that is the kill zone that I want to pass through the middle of. Where must I aim to put my arrow through the middle?


----------

